# Seattle evaluator needed



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

If anyone can recommend someone local to the Seattle area who can evaluate a 13 month old shepherd for working potential and/or general drive and temperament please either post here or PM me.

The evaluator needs to understand working dogs, not a pet-dog person. Experience with IPO or LE a huge plus.


----------



## calpal (Aug 6, 2013)

*Seattle area working dog evaluators*

I know this post is a little old, but for anyone else looking for the same information in the future:

John Sparks in Monroe, WA, trains working (especially LE) GSDs and Malnois. Plus does a great job with any other evaluation, training, rehab, etc. Home

Jean Schrader in Roy, WA, has Bart De Gols for Schutzhund/IPO training. SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

How did the eval go? Did you find someone good in Seattle?


----------

